# Bandanas



## TheNashGang (Jun 7, 2004)

Dunno about you guys but i had one heck of a time finding cute bandanas that fit my chi's that were tiny enough so they didnt look bulky, SOOOOOO i made a little pattern that turned out cute as sin. I also make other clothes and sell them at the groom shop here in town, but if anyone is interested in bandana's (any color, funky designs etc..) gimme a shout
[email protected]


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I actually found a petstore that has them in sizes and they have a clip, which I thought was awesome.....but they were pricey. :roll:


----------



## TheNashGang (Jun 7, 2004)

Most people are lucky enough to be near a Petsmart or petco that has lots of cool stuff, but I'm 200 miles away (in every direction) from any nice stores. And even then, when i did make it out to the city i could never find anything that would fit a 2 lb dog  We have one pet store here in town, but they have about a 300% markup on everything (collars $10 etc). 

My bandana's slip over the collar & there are no knots or clasps so that any dog used to wearing a collar barely even notices they are there.

I'll have to get one of my gang to model one & i'll put a pic on here.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

TheNashGang said:


> I'll have to get one of my gang to model one & i'll put a pic on here.


 *YES please do*


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you talking about collar bandana's? I sell them too. They are pretty cute.


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

PICS PLEASE!!! :lol:


----------



## TheNashGang (Jun 7, 2004)

Long awaited pics..........err, well, at least a link 

Bandana Collar Covers


----------

